# '37 C model custom



## RustyHornet (Dec 7, 2015)

Picked up this c model with the idea it was going to be a stripped down cruiser when I got done with it.






I went back and forth on what to actually do with it. I had purchased a prewar Fleet badged ladies bike specifically to use the parts on this very frame, even before I bought the c model... Figured I would just throw the parts on it and ride it. That's exactly what I did for a couple weeks.





I wasn't totally happy with the way it road and the fact that there was no salvageable original paint. So my mind started working (oh boy). 

I decided to blast the frame and spray a satin clear coat on it. Came out really well.





It was at this point my plan totally changed. I started to hang the skip tooth parts back on and realized, man these bare frames are really light! Would be a shame to hang on heavy steel components. Now this is totally unlike me...

Headbadge was completely corroded. I like the bare brass look.





I had purchased this 3 piece crank set for another project, but realized the gearing isn't going to work. Much lighter than the steel stuff!





Well the original fork wasn't going to go with the new plan and different bars were a must. Bars are Honda dirt bike.





Had some black Fat Frank's waiting and found a cheap Weinmann alloy wheelset with Shimano coaster hub. The blues don't match as I had hoped, but oh well it's a rider not a showbike.





Pretty much done at this point. Too dark outside to get any good pictures. But I did ride it down the driveway and the street a little. It's quick, nimble, light, handles really well and brakes awesome. Came in at 30 lbs. The wide bars are awesome. I love it, it's exactly what I had in mind and more. Gonna make a nice cruiser to throw in the back of a truck, trunk, backseat and not worry about it. May throw some knobby tires on and go play in the dirt some too. 

Jon


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2015)

That thing came out great! Very similar to what I had in mind for an extra straightbar frame I have lying around. Now  I wanna get started on it! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! I've had the basic idea of a restomod like this in my head for awhile, but just didn't have the right frame and parts to make it happen. Well I got tired of waiting.... Bikes like this are just fun. 

Jon


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 7, 2015)

Jon, that turned out really nice. So clean and simple.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 7, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> That thing came out great! Very similar to what I had in mind for an extra straightbar frame I have lying around. Now  I wanna get started on it! Thanks for the inspiration




Like Mike said thanks for the inspiration and great ideas . I like that "throw it in the back of the truck idea."
I have a pick-up truck and have never had it cross my mind to take a bike somewhere else to ride until I read this post tonight.Gets a little boring driving around the same place every day.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 7, 2015)

I wanted to do that with my 36 model c but the seat tube is broke off at the top and i need to get it fixed first. Your bike came out really nice. Bet its a blast to ride!


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 8, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Like Mike said thanks for the inspiration and great ideas . I like that "throw it in the back of the truck idea."
> I have a pick-up truck and have never had it cross my mind to take a bike somewhere else to ride until I read this post tonight.Gets a little boring driving around the same place every day.




Living out of the city limits a little ways, if I want to ride in something other than country roads, this is a must. Fortunate to have some really nice path trails around here through the city.

Thanks for the compliments, I love my fully loaded tank bikes as much as anyone, but a simple light bike is just as much fun.

Jon


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 9, 2015)

Finally got some time while the sun was still out to get some pictures. Rides smooth and is really quiet! I will need a longer seat post.... This one is maxed out and I felt a little cramped. 









Will take a little time to get use to its handling characteristics. 

Jon


----------



## Monarky (Dec 9, 2015)

RustyHornet said:


> Finally got some time while the sun was still out to get some pictures. Rides smooth and is really quiet! I will need a longer seat post.... This one is maxed out and I felt a little cramped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Jon I really like how your bike came out.  I did something very similar with 38 Colson sometime last year.  This is how she came out with the bare metal/brass look.  

. Enjoy your bike Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Dec 9, 2015)

Monarky said:


> Hi Jon I really like how your bike came out.  I did something very similar with 38 Colson sometime last year.  This is how she came out with the bare metal/brass look.  View attachment 256974. Enjoy your bike Monarky




Here is an updated photo from this Sunday


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 9, 2015)

That's cool. Bare metal bikes showing off the welds, lead and brass work are awesome. Wish I had a little warmer weather here so I could be riding more... Daylight too... Will be in the 60's this weekend so I'll be out putting miles on a couple of them before the cold sets in again.

Jon


----------



## sleepy (Dec 9, 2015)

Very strong El Nino this winter continuing into early spring. I'm anticipating a very warm winter season occasionally interrupted by a few cold days.


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 9, 2015)

sleepy said:


> Very strong El Nino this winter continuing into early spring. I'm anticipating a very warm winter season occasionally interrupted by a few cold days.




Hoping this is true. I normally love snowy winters, but this past summer seemed to have flown by and I didn't get to do everything I wanted to do... Wouldn't mind a warm winter for a change.


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 12, 2015)

Doing what it was designed to do!





Pictures taken at the Old Fort Wayne













This thing rides smooth and quiet. I had to adjust the neck and bar angle and it's much better for me. Looking into a quick release seat post clamp bolt and front axle. Need to put a small tool bag together to carry the necessary tools, spare tube and what not as this will be a road trip bicycle too, who knows what I may encounter. Planning a road trip in January and this will be accompanying me.


----------

